# Ruffed Grouse Fly down-up



## Richard (Mar 18, 2006)

Hello, just a quick question. How early in the morning do grouse fly down or back up in the evening? Just a typical sunny autumn day, which would dictate what time to start and stop hunting? Thanks, Richard


----------



## Jman4536 (Oct 7, 2007)

Well Richard, I am not sure what everyone else will tell you. But today (saturday) I had some time before I had to go into work, and I went hunting around ten, and I caught some birds down in the apples. Also about an hour to a half an hour before it starts to get dark, I usally catch them in the dirt roads getting something to eat. Idk if that's the answer that your looking for, but it's something that i've learned in my last couple years.


----------



## jrricher (Sep 8, 2007)

the weather the night before I think is the main factor, wet, cold or heavy frost will send them out bright and early looking to warm up. On warm nights, or periods of warmer weather, I have noticed they tend to roost longer. But I am only one man with a mear 17 years experience, I am sure there is some deeper knowledge out there.


----------

